# Jasper



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

I realized I've never really posted pictures of Jasper yet, but it took me a while to get them uploaded, etc. So here's a smattering of photos from the first 3.5 months that I've had him! Not too many are head on--he doesn't hold still long enough to get a lot of those! I've deleted more blurry pictures than I can count.

Our first night home. That hedgehog toy no longer exists.









He was so little! And full of eye goobers!









A few weeks later, being so helpful with the laundry.









Handsome fellow! He was about 4-4.5 months at this point, I think. A friend was watching him for the day and had been awesome enough to take him out to walk trails, etc.









Exhibiting how even dogs get caught blinking in photos.









Taken just two days ago. He loves his new big knuckle bone!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Wow sooooo cute. Handsome little guy. 
You should add these pictures to the puppy photo gallery too.


We use the Easy Walk harness too. 
Now we are trying the Sporn Halter (medium size) and my wife likes the feel (was on sale @ Petsmart)


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

So adorable. Glad you posted them up. We used the Easy Walk Harness as well for Holley.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks! We had a lot of success with the Easy Walk while we were using it. I've transitioned him almost entirely to his flat collar now, although we do have a Martingale collar for classes and any high-pressure situations where I'd worry about him wiggling out of his regular collar (parades, fairs, fireworks, etc.). He still can pull like a mad man if he spots a squirrel, bird, or other dog, but we're slowly getting better. I just adjust for the fact that it's probably going to take me 2-3x as long to get anywhere!

He's getting so big! Looking at his earlier pictures makes me nostalgic for how extra-cuddly he was then. He's still cuddly, of course, but he's all flailing legs and whipping tail right now.


----------

